# Rocks In The Rice



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Has anyone ever experienced buying rice from venders and finding small rocks? When I first arrived here in the Philippines I used to buy rice by the the kilo. I don't trust venders saying the quality of rice anymore. Rice here being a stable food I had to learn to let the wife buy sealed bags of quality rice. Jasmine or sandomeng.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Yep it does happen here. Just buy a higher grade of rice--even by the kilo. If still no luck then you need to buy elsewhere.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Are we talking just small contaminants the size of rice grains or are we talking rocks to change the weight.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

It is probably very small stones about the size of the rice, I have seen it, too, in cheaper grades of rice, you have to put the rice into a flat basket and go through it to pick out the stones. The higher grades of rice, 40 pesos per kilo, or higher, usually doesn't have this problem.


----------



## redroom5 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm going to guess that the stones are there because they dry the rice on the roadway.........

It's common practice in many provinces.


----------



## craveforeric (Feb 23, 2014)

My friend is a Filipino and he explained that the reason there are rocks in the rice we are buying is because farmers dry the harvested grains in paved roads in front of their houses and once dried they need to get it to a mill of some sort. But some mills are not using top notch machinery that's why the small rocks are not removed. But you can always buy high grade rice by the kilo although it is a little more expensive than the one's you can find rock in


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm beginning to see the differences in the quality of rice, Dinorado is my favorite but sometimes out of stock so I have to go with Sinandomeng (dry rice), the Sinandomeng ends up dry and flaky later on, I guess it could be perfect for fried rice. 

I can't afford that expensive stuff anymore like Jasmine, it's the best but double price, if you can get rice still with the hulls on, dry it yourself and have a mill remove the hulls it's pretty cheap and delicious, wife has no patience in doing this anymore, we had a bad year, same year it flooded 2012 and it was a real pain finding sunshine, it took us a couple weeks to dry our rice, so she doesn't want to do this again.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Long time ago I stopped using any of the white rice. It has an extremely high starch content that turns into a natural sugar when eaten that is worse for you that white processed sugar. My family refuses to discontinue the white rice and that is their choice.

I use and eat nothing but the Black Rice. It is cooked and eaten with the hulls still on. So rather than starch, it is high fiber and extremely healthy. In our area, North of Manila the black rice is about P100 per kilo now but worth every cent.

The heavy, long term, lifelong use of the white rice is a pervasive reason for the high incidence of diabetes and the amputations as well as death that result from it.
Yes, it's expensive but a lot better than the risk of diabetes and related health costs.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Long time ago I stopped using any of the white rice. It has an extremely high starch content that turns into a natural sugar when eaten that is worse for you that white processed sugar. My family refuses to discontinue the white rice and that is their choice.
> 
> I use and eat nothing but the Black Rice. It is cooked and eaten with the hulls still on. So rather than starch, it is high fiber and extremely healthy. In our area, North of Manila the black rice is about P100 per kilo now but worth every cent.
> 
> ...


Basmati is also supposed to be a better variety to eat. I believe it is best cooked with a bit more water than regular rice.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

White rice does provide some fiber, but it is less than half of what is provided by brown rice.
If one eats the rice husk, then I guess the fiber content is extremely high.

Fiber contents: Brown rice versus white rice
https://www.wehealny.org/healthinfo/dietaryfiber/fibercontentchart.html

If one is diabetic, my understanding is that all types of rice should be limited, but since the Black rice has the highest fiber, I would guess that it induces the lowest glycemic load on the body.

I have never heard of black rice, but this article says it is even more healthy than brown rice.
Nutrition Differences in Black Rice Vs. Brown Rice | LIVESTRONG.COM
¨
I look forward to trying black rice.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

EuroBob said:


> White rice does provide some fiber, but it is less than half of what is provided by brown rice.
> If one eats the rice husk, then I guess the fiber content is extremely high.
> 
> Fiber contents: Brown rice versus white rice
> ...


That's why I mentioned Basmati (particularly whole grain) as it has the lowest glycaemic index of all rice. I think you will need to be wearing a hair shirt to eat black rice as I believe it is an aquired taste.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

shaneb3 said:


> Has anyone ever experienced buying rice from venders and finding small rocks? When I first arrived here in the Philippines I used to buy rice by the the kilo. I don't trust venders saying the quality of rice anymore. Rice here being a stable food I had to learn to let the wife buy sealed bags of quality rice. Jasmine or sandomeng.



Road stones are swept into the rice bags with the rice after drying.



If one is buying rice from a vendor, prior to cooking, the first step is typically to pour the rice in the rice basket to identify and remove stones, insects etc.










The next step is wash the rice and remove stones, insects, etc. that were not found earlier.










Suggest to who ever is cooking your rice that they do a better job removing the stones.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Long time ago I stopped using any of the white rice. It has an extremely high starch content that turns into a natural sugar when eaten that is worse for you that white processed sugar. My family refuses to discontinue the white rice and that is their choice.
> 
> I use and eat nothing but the Black Rice. It is cooked and eaten with the hulls still on. So rather than starch, it is high fiber and extremely healthy. In our area, North of Manila the black rice is about P100 per kilo now but worth every cent.
> 
> ...


So jet,how does it taste? Back in usa my sugar jumped again as usual,eyes got blurry. Had to go back on metformin. Never is my sugar high in pinas...never meds ,not needed


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> So jet,how does it taste? Back in usa my sugar jumped again as usual,eyes got blurry. Had to go back on metformin. Never is my sugar high in pinas...never meds ,not needed


I am not a rice lover. Never have been. But the black rice really is good! It has kind of a nutty taste that is good and goes with anything. Sometimes I even cook it in the morning and put milk on it for hot cereal.

It take a bit more water when cooking and takes far longer (aprox 45 minutes) to cook.

I think you'll find that your overall health will be better if you return here to live. I'm no health food nut, but I find that eating the foods here that are not processed and filled with additives, I feel better and am much healthier than if I lived back there in the States.
That's something you might want to consider before you fully commit yourself to staying there.


Jet..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> I am not a rice lover. Never have been. But the black rice really is good! It has kind of a nutty taste that is good and goes with anything. Sometimes I even cook it in the morning and put milk on it for hot cereal.
> 
> It take a bit more water when cooking and takes far longer (aprox 45 minutes) to cook.
> 
> ...


Of course my health is better there,always has been. I have things i have to accomplish here in usa to insure survival for my family. Im willing to make the sacrifice needed for them,especially my sons future. Thats being a parent of course.. me too at rice. White rice is like eating paper.....eek. i can tolerate it with chicken tinola etc. Im also considering japan and a few other tropical countries for my health,as long as it has a good educational and moral system.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Long time ago I stopped using any of the white rice. It has an extremely high starch content that turns into a natural sugar when eaten that is worse for you that white processed sugar. My family refuses to discontinue the white rice and that is their choice.
> 
> I use and eat nothing but the Black Rice. It is cooked and eaten with the hulls still on. So rather than starch, it is high fiber and extremely healthy. In our area, North of Manila the black rice is about P100 per kilo now but worth every cent.
> 
> ...


Jet, I still haven't tried this yet but I'll look for it, does it taste sweeter? I had some sort of dessert type rolled rice and it was black. Never mind I see you mentioned it tastes "nutty", well that sounds good.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Of course my health is better there,always has been. I have things i have to accomplish here in usa to insure survival for my family. Im willing to make the sacrifice needed for them,especially my sons future. Thats being a parent of course.. me too at rice. White rice is like eating paper.....eek. i can tolerate it with chicken tinola etc. Im also considering japan and a few other tropical countries for my health,as long as it has a good educational and moral system.


I'm a little supprised that you consider the Philippines the home of diabetes being more healthy than the US. The problem I find when I'm in the Phils is finding food without sugar in it. I think they would sweeten the water if they could.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> I'm a little supprised that you consider the Philippines the home of diabetes being more healthy than the US. The problem I find when I'm in the Phils is finding food without sugar in it. I think they would sweeten the water if they could.


My sugar spikes within 6 weeks of being in usa. Im not a sweets or sugar eater. In pinas only sugar i get is the rice mostly. In usa everything is prepared foods so to speak....i.e. breads. I dont do fastfoods anywhere. Leukemia dr told me last yr"go back to pinas"your body is telliing you"! The benefits of the anti oxident foods in phils is fantastic,dragonfruit,guyabano,mangosteen etc.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> Of course my health is better there,always has been. I have things i have to accomplish here in usa to insure survival for my family. Im willing to make the sacrifice needed for them,especially my sons future. Thats being a parent of course.. me too at rice. White rice is like eating paper.....eek. i can tolerate it with chicken tinola etc. Im also considering japan and a few other tropical countries for my health,as long as it has a good educational and moral system.


Okinawa, and there are jobs there on the bases, USMC and USAF. In some cases need to be there already, or "know somebody" ahead of time, but warm and moist most of yr, cool winters, and much like south Florida. Great culture overall and certainly cheaper than mainland. Good luck!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Nickleback99 said:


> Okinawa, and there are jobs there on the bases, USMC and USAF. In some cases need to be there already, or "know somebody" ahead of time, but warm and moist most of yr, cool winters, and much like south Florida. Great culture overall and certainly cheaper than mainland. Good luck!


Agree with this. I was stationed there 3 different times in the 50s & 60s and it was a very good place to be.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> That's why I mentioned Basmati (particularly whole grain) as it has the lowest glycaemic index of all rice. I think you will need to be wearing a hair shirt to eat black rice as I believe it is an aquired taste.


She makes me some of the black rice now and then, but informs me that for most of the Native's it is reserved for special occasions, probably because of the cost.

Fred


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> I use and eat nothing but the Black Rice. It is cooked and eaten with the hulls still on. So rather than starch, it is high fiber and extremely healthy.


Can it be made in a rice cooker with the same amount of water as white rice?


----------



## cwild (Oct 5, 2021)

i think its pigeon crap


----------

